# 760 COACHELLA VALLEY SHOPS



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

















































































EFRA (760) 200-7749 SEE VIDEOS ON MYSPACE/FAMILIAGRAFIX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE PERFECT KOLORS AUTO BODY & UPHOLSTRY.HERES SOME CUSTOM























































































WORK WE DO AT THE SHOP.760-601-4447 INDIO ,CA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YOU WIN ORLANDO.
DID YOU LIKE THE SHIRT I SENT YOU!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:34 PM~14007647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MALIBU HOMIE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13929765
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


hey omar post up some street kingz kustoms and familia grafix work on here


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES MORE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Street Kingz Customz!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Israel )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2009, 10:48 PM~14033387
> *Street Kingz Customz!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Israel )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanx omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

One more ride Efra worked on his own SLEDC10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

StreetKingzCustomz and Orlando with help on the patterns worked on!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM PROUD TO BE AFFILIATED WITH THE STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TRINI GOT 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN BERNA
TODAY GOOD LOOKING OUT GUY,NICE PAINT JOB ISRAEL/DANNY/ORLANDO!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EFRA ADDED PINSTRIPE AND LOWER TRIM TO HIS CONVERTIBLE MALIBU
CHECK OUT THE PICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JUST FOR KICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

TIGHT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

any 1 with new pics post them up u all no how we do this ...over haulin stilo.....


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2009, 12:10 PM~14053400
> *StreetKingzCustomz and Orlando with help on the patterns worked on!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

clean work fellas keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 7 2009, 09:07 PM~14122253
> *EFRA ADDED PINSTRIPE AND LOWER TRIM TO HIS CONVERTIBLE MALIBU
> CHECK OUT THE PICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THIS ONE LOOKS CLEAN, NICE WORK FELLAS!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

T T M F T STREET KINGZ CC :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

POST UP PICS VALLE DE COACHELLA :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 7 2009, 09:04 PM~14122230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZ63 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skklifer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PERFECT KOLORS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PERFECT KOLORS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DAUGHTERS BIKE..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GRAFIX ON TOP...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6908 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6307 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5936 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skklifer by familiagrafix, on FlickR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4451 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8427 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > skklifer by familiagrafix, on FlickR
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3071 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3067 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3050 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4510 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4429 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4245 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4507 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4512 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4448 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_1802 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9829 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_9821 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_9817 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_9801 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0536 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0534 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0548 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0541 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0528 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0525 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0611 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0592 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2960 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------

